# Benchwork questions and advice



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Ive got a pretty good idea of the kind of benchwork I'm going to build for my HO layout but the only thing I'm unsure of is, how tall the tables should be? 48 inches? and has anyone used 4x4's for the legs? Saw them at Lowe's the other day and figured those would be super sturdy if I had to get on top of the table.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

4x4's would be overkill and heavy if you need to move it later. Many use a frame work out of 1x3 or 1x4 with 2x4 legs with cross bracing. For your size layout, 6 legs will be very stout, covering with 1/2 inch plywood will be very strong, you could walk on it. Height is whatever you're comfortable with, myself I'm looking at around 30-34 inch table height or there about. Remember you'll be doing a lot of bending over to reach some areas, and unless you're really, really tall 4 feet is too high. Think about threaded adjusters in the legs for leveling. While planning be sure to allow for possible expansion later, that way you can add on later. 

Carl


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

48" is pretty high but it depends on how tall you and your guest are. 

Mine is 42" and I'm just short of 6 feet. Looks wise that's pretty good but I sometimes wish I had gone two inches higher, makes it easier when working on wiring, etc. under the layout. At my age ducking under is out of the question, I have to crawl under my crossovers.
If you have a wide table, more than 4 feet you may need to go lower to reach as Kwikster suggested. I can comfortably reach 26" so I can reach everything on a 4x8 table. 

For legs I used 2x3s on the table and 1x3s for the bench work hung off the wall, these are set at a 30° or so angle.


Also I didn't put the legs right on the corners, set them in about 4", helps keep them out of the way and you're not tripping on them.

If you use foam board you won't be climbing on the table.

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When considering your table height, remember that you will
be spending some time under it for wiring. I actually measured
myself sitting in a comfortable position plus a little headroom.
Mine is 38" floor to underside of the table.

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

DonR said:


> remember that you will be spending some time under it for wiring. I actually measured myself sitting in a comfortable position plus a little headroom.


Don, good idea and a reasonable consideration. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A smart move is to pre-wire as much as you can with the bench on it's side, makes it much easier to do basic bus wiring and anything else that you know you'll need down there. you can even connect the wire drops, and just thread them up through the table after you have the track laid.


----------



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Really good input guys thanks again


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Most these days like the height of the benchwork to be higher than the olden days, because they want to view trains from the sides, which is closer to how you view real trains. The really low layouts of yore are more a helicopter view. You still see them occasionally at trains shows however. My layout has two levels, the bottom is 48 inches and the top will be 8 inches above that - which does limit the clearance but it is a compromise between grade and clearance.

So in short, it depends on your height and a number of factors but 48 to 52 inches is a good range of height to consider.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

riogrande said:


> Most these days like the height of the benchwork to be higher than the olden days, because they want to view trains from the sides, which is closer to how you view real trains. The really low layouts of yore are more a helicopter view. You still see them occasionally at trains shows however. My layout has two levels, the bottom is 48 inches and the top will be 8 inches above that - which does limit the clearance but it is a compromise between grade and clearance.
> 
> So in short, it depends on your height and a number of factors but 48 to 52 inches is a good range of height to consider.
> 
> Cheers, Jim


I recall as a kid ( early 50s) lying down on the floor and watching my Lionel NYC f3 coming around the bend right at me at eye level. It was the coolest view


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

how big is your layout, and where will it go? Do not make the table too heavy, just in case you have to move it. Also consider self leveling legs or I used casters so I could move my layout out from the wall its on if needed. All the advice here is spot on. 4 by 4 is overkill, as is 3/4 plywood. Predrilling holes for the wires before the top is on is good too.


----------



## JKramer328 (May 23, 2014)

*Benchwork - Mine is by Sievers*

I use Sievers Benchwork (www.sieversbenchwork.com) I ordered benchwork with 36" brace and 40" legs (5), I use 36x48 (2), 12x36 section (1), 24x16 section (1), 36x36 section (1), all assemblies include all hardware, including Carriage bolts, Flat-head wood screws, washers, and nuts. Wires and cables for the track can be easily drilled thru the pre-drilled 3/4" holes in the Section cross braces. Leg Braces also provide a way to support a storage shelf.


All wooden parts made of unfinished ¾” x 3 ½” No. 2 pine lumber, accurately cut and sanded. Matching countersunk holes for No. 10 Flat-Head Woodscrews or ¼” Carriage Bolts are drilled on the centerline of the Side
Rails and Angle sides. Cross Braces have pilot holes for screws, as well as ¾” holes for wire or cable support. All screws, bolts, nuts and washers furnished, including two longer Carriage Bolts for connecting one Section to another Section, if desired. All Angle Sections are shipped pre-assembled.

https://www.sieversbenchwork.com/index.html


I am extremely satisfied with this company as they are consistent with their products in quality and shipping. Absolutely no delays.

Jerry Kramer


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I ditto Sievers. On my last order, lady called and asked if I was using on same layout, told her yes, she pointed out my mistake and she fixed the problem before shipping.

DT


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Sievers sounds great, but I would imagine that comes at a price. In my case I'm on a budget as I have a daughter in college so I'm doing it all myself, but its not difficult to buy 1x4 and 1x3 lumber at the local store and build my own open grid modules. See my layout in the layout section.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I never heard of this place. that's why this site is so great. I am learning so much


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

There are several companies who manufacture pre-built modular benchwork. They advertise in Model Railroader and Model Railroad Craftsman. I'm sure they also advertise in other hobby magazines as well.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

one thing i did not see is for how deep any part of your layout should be.

think of how far you can reach over things to get to anything on your layout. not good to knock things over to get to another item.

step stools do help a bit, but can be a tip over hazard.



tip#1 if you have to drill a hole from the bottom up. put a plastic beer cup on the drill bit to catch the shavings. (sorry no photo, will work on it).


.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

very cool tip that would saved me a lot of sweeping time!


----------

